# Moving to Kyushu



## lulu belle

Hello, I'm new to the forum. Does anyone have any advice on living in Kumamoto? Anything would help! I'm coming from the U.S. and am a beginner at Japanese. 

Thanks!


----------



## AmberW

If you dont mind me asking, but are you being moved or spoused being moved by a company, or did you want to go to Japan and found away


----------



## lulu belle

I don't mind you asking. My fiancé has a job at the University in Kumamoto. For now, I only plan on staying for 3 months on a tourist visa. I've been looking for jobs, but have been unsuccessful so far. I'm a nurse in the U.S. and understand it will be difficult to find the same type of job. I'm willing to do other types of work though, such as nanny, english teacher, or home nursing care. Without a visa, it can only be "under the table" work.


----------

